# Model #???



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello my name is Ryan and this is my first post on the forum. I am trying to sell an old train for my father and all I know is my great grand father bought the train in the 1940's before WWII. I have the "Instructions For Operation Lionel Trains" and another group of sheets without any title, my guess is over the years there were sheets lost. Anyways all I can find are the two form numbers of the Instructions and the group of sheets but I cannot find a model number. I hardly know anything about trains but is there even a model number or are there just a bunch of accessory numbers. The reason I ask is because I want to find the value of the set. Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks for your time.
-Ryan


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryan, welcome to the forum. The things that would help most, in identifying your train, are photos and numbers. Photos is self-explanatory; numbers are the numbers painted or stamped on the cars and engine. Also, please examine the engine and see if you can establish it is a Lionel. There may be a plate on the bottom, the Lionel name on the side of the coal car, or a fancy "L" in a circle...that kind of thing. That information would be the first step in identifying your Dad's set.


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright thanks...what about the other accessories like the tracks and the power supply?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tracks don't generally add value, switches might. Larger transformers are desirable. Basic line on track , is that they are not worth the cost of shipping.
The only real values are condition, a quality engine, a rare piece.


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks I'll try and get some photos up but It might no be till this weekend. My dad and I have to find the entire train set. Thanks again.
-Ryan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The_Hoff said:


> bought the train in the 1940's before WWII ...



Drool ... drool ...  ... wanna see ... wanna see!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Pre-war Lionel does have collector value if in good shape. And even in not so good shape, if the pieces are rare. You may want to check with the vintage Lionel group on Yahoo.

I've just started collecting old trains, mostly Lionel and do have a few pieces on hand. I'm basically an HO guy, but have a G-scale garden layout and I'm wanting to do a smallish layout for both 2-rail and 3-rail O.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Building up the courage to someday try S scale, huh?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Reckers, I just can't get myself into tinplate................

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Drool ... drool ...  ... wanna see ... wanna see!



Shove.....shove.......pant.....pant......:laugh:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Ed, are you and TJ in heat? 

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhhh ... yup ... I smell me some old trains ...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I bought me an old train set. Does the number 1666 ring a bell with anyone?

Bob


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get any pictures up last weekend I will be putting some up later on today.


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the engine I have another but it needs some TLC and some fixing.
I've got other train cars let me know if you want to see the others.
-Ryan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoff -- That 1666 is a nice loco. Yours is missing its rear wheel set, but parts are readily available.

Bob -- What do you have ... ESP or something? How'd ya' know it was a 1666 ???


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I just bought set in near prisitine condition myself at a flea market for $30. Track is a little rough, but I bought two boxes for $20.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> I just bought set in near prisitine condition myself at a flea market for $30.


To Members on the Model Train Forum --

Please be advised that TJ will not be online or available today, as he has fallen off his chair and is rolling around on the floor in a fit of jealousy. Should he find it within himself to regain his composure at some point, we expect that he'll have something coherent to say ...

Thank you,

The Management


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

TJ, Reckers and I had a bit of conversation about this set a couple of weeks ago. The guy wanted $39.99 for the set and $50 for all of the rail and accessories. And there is like (4)24"x24"x20" boxes FULL. Track is in rough shape but there is quite a bit of usable stuff. I plan on a small 3-rail layout with the set. Nothing huge or dynamic. Maybe an "up-and-over figure 8".

Bob


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)

I am going to post pictures of the remaining train carts as well as the track. Can you all give me an estimate as to how much you think I would be able to sell the set for? Thanks.
-Ryan


----------



## The_Hoff (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Numbers off current ebay offers:

Rear wheels you are missing on engine: $11.50 plus $5.50 shipping currently offered. You need that to complete the engine, so that comes off the price of a complete engine. http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-224-229-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a07e174fd

Complete engine with the tender (coal car): current bid is $25 plus $10.50 shipping. http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Lionel-Engi...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cae246c70

Sample of a full set with that engine, currently being offered: $49.99 plus $13.50 shipping. Only one bid. http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-LOCOMOTI...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa20a7fd3


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If anyone is interested, the guy I bought my set from has an additional engine and tender for sale. I didn't buy it but still may. If anyone might be interested, I can go back and see if he still has it. I was going to use it for parts should the need ever arise, but would be willing to act as a third party for anyone and let someone benefit. I don't remember the price, but $19.99 keeps coming to mind. There are also some items I passed on, (2)spot lights, a lighted billboard, and some other things this old brain can't remember.

If any are interested, let me know. No charge for the legwork, but the rest is on your dime. But contributions to "The Stationmaster Train Fund" will not be turned down. lol

Bob


----------

